# NREMT Practical Exam Expired



## TGarza (Sep 12, 2012)

Took my EMT-B course summer of 2011 and failed at my first attempt at the NREMT exam. Due to school/work load I kept putting off retaking my exam. Finally went through with it on 9/10/12 and found out hours later that I had passed. Really relieved and excited to apply for the Texas A&M Fire Academy (TEEX) and then I find out my practical (psychomotor) portion of the test expired 5 days ago. WHAT!?  I know, I know, it's no one's fault by mine...just wish I would have thought about that and taken the test 5 days earlier. 

Now I am stuck looking for a place to only retake my practical exam here in Houston, Texas or ANYWHERE in Texas. Called the state and they told me I do NOT have to take an entire course over, just have to go back to the school I went to and retake the practical exam. 

I emailed my school and have yet to hear back from them. I am hoping they can get me in soon to do this because I need my EMT-B to apply for the academy. 

Anyone else have this problem? 
Anyone have any suggestions or know of somewhere I can go to do my practicals soon if my school does not allow it? 

Thanks!


----------

